# Anyone wanna help me pick out business card images? [PHOTO HEAVY]-[PRETTY GIRLS!!!!!]



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO...

Moo is having a sale.

I need to restock cards.

PERFECT TIMING.

Except I am EXCRUCIATINGLY indecisive about which images I want to use.

There's A LOT HERE.

I have numbered them.

I can order 20 images, which is why I'm having a hard time here... because it's not like I have to only pick my ONE favorite. 

I don't need you to spend a whole lot of time analyzing and criticizing things... Just take a quick sweep through the images and GUT INSTINCT, tell me which your top 5 are. I kind of what to see what's hitting home the most for people and that will help me to decide what to narrow it down to.

[Yes, yes, I realize how ridiculous this is. No need to point it out. :lmao: 

*****************CLICK HERE FOR BIGGER VERSION********************* <--------Your browser may load it small, so you need to click it with your cursor magnifying glass thingy to zoom it in to actual size.

(Consider this just a little preview image... a large thumbnail... I know you can barely see the images in this one... so click the link above to see the collage larger, if you're interested in helping me out.

KTHANKSLOVEYOUBYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2014)

There's two aspects to consider here Rose; one:  What is your target client and what sort of work do you want immediately associated with your brand?  Two, what image will look best printed on a business card.  Personally, I would suggest shooting one specifically for that purpose, but since you didn't ask for all of that, the one that looks to me like an image for a business card is #19.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> There's two aspects to consider here Rose; one:  What is your target client and what sort of work do you want immediately associated with your brand?  Two, what image will look best printed on a business card.  Personally, I would suggest shooting one specifically for that purpose, but since you didn't ask for all of that, the one that looks to me like an image for a business card is #19.



I picked these specific shoots for a reason. There was thought behind this, I promise, haha.

The reason I love moo.com is because I can order a variety, so I give my cards out according to what type of person I'm dealing with. (Are you familiar with Moo? It's pretty awesome. MOO | Custom Business Cards, MiniCards, Postcards and more... ) I'm very strategic when it comes to ordering my cards in my carrying case, and I even have little dividers, haha.

It used to be that half my stack was portrait-ish stuff and the other was entirely music related.

I'll have a whole other stack for music though, because I'm getting A LOT more inquiries about portrait-type sessions, so I need more of those cards on hand than I used to.

The music stuff is an easy pick though. I just make sure I have enough of each type of instrumental player and I'm good to go. 

Right now I just want to see what people resonate with out of this pile. 

Top 5, like I said.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

I also posted this in a married-life, non-photography group full of women.

I wanted to see what the "general public" gravitated towards as well.

I have a feeling, they're gonna have an easier time picking out images than anyone else will here, because everyone is going to get stuck on technicalities, haha.

What people pick isn't going to be the end-all decision... I just want to get a feel for the general consensus.

I've already had a few popular overlaps in that forum.

We'll see...


----------



## acparsons (Jan 25, 2014)

I think that backgrounds are very important. 

4
17
45
57
80


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 25, 2014)

17, 32 or 80 for me.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi 4,17,32,45,80 for me.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, since you'll be showcasing your skills as a photographer, and not the model, I'll choose those which seem to be more difficult to pull off well.  4, 15, 32,60, 80


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

80

looks great, everyone thinks they have great eyes, no figure showing so no one gets to feel bad in comparison


----------



## weepete (Jan 25, 2014)

1, 7, 9, 15 and 56 are probably my favorites but you don't make it easy to pick!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 25, 2014)

80 would be my first choice, the only problem you might have there would be overlaying the text without it really coming out way too busy.  My second choice would be number 4, but I would recrop it and put the girl much closer to the right margin to leave room for all of the text on the left.

Just my 2 cents worth, YMMV.


----------



## Cathybee (Jan 25, 2014)

I like 4, 9, 18, 70 and 80...and you can count me in, with the "general public". I may not know a lot of technical stuff...yet, but I know, I likes what I likes.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 25, 2014)

None.  I like your selfie better.  















Smooooth


----------



## Bossy (Jan 25, 2014)

5 9 22 32 54 
Thanks for the heads up about the sale!


----------



## Designer (Jan 25, 2014)

You're going to get as many different opinions as individual responses, but I chose by first concentrating on photographic skill, and narrowed it by discounting any that were location dependent.  

My list:

7,9,12,15,23,38,41,78,79.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 25, 2014)

61 because redheads are hot in bed


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2014)

13,17,69,75,81 are my picks.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 25, 2014)

For me, a range of "looks:"

17, 25 or 26, 61 or 66, 80 and 81.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

60 and 80 are my favorites for impact on a business card.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

acparsons said:


> I think that backgrounds are very important.
> 
> 4
> 17
> ...






EIngerson said:


> 17, 32 or 80 for me.






LarryLomona said:


> Hi 4,17,32,45,80 for me.






pgriz said:


> Well, since you'll be showcasing your skills as a photographer, and not the model, I'll choose those which seem to be more difficult to pull off well.  4, 15, 32,60, 80




Thanks to all of you!




The_Traveler said:


> 80
> 
> looks great, everyone thinks they have great eyes, no figure showing so no one gets to feel bad in comparison



Well, like I said, there's going to be 20 different images on cards by the time I'm done with this, so SOME figures are going to be showing on other cards. 

Thanks for your input :sillysmi:



weepete said:


> 1, 7, 9, 15 and 56 are probably my favorites but you don't make it easy to pick!



LOL Thanks.



robbins.photo said:


> 80 would be my first choice, the only problem you might have there would be overlaying the text without it really coming out way too busy.  My second choice would be number 4, but I would recrop it and put the girl much closer to the right margin to leave room for all of the text on the left.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth, YMMV.



There won't be any text over any of the images. The way that Moo works is that you put the image on one side... just the image... and then all the informational stuff is on the other side... and I don't put an image on that side. Just my logo.



Cathybee said:


> I like 4, 9, 18, 70 and 80...and you can count me in, with the "general public". I may not know a lot of technical stuff...yet, but I know, I likes what I likes.



Thanks!



Robin Usagani said:


> None.  I like your selfie better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What selfie?



Bossy said:


> 5 9 22 32 54
> Thanks for the heads up about the sale!



No problem! Thanks!



Designer said:


> You're going to get as many different opinions as individual responses, but I chose by first concentrating on photographic skill, and narrowed it by discounting any that were location dependent.
> 
> My list:
> 
> 7,9,12,15,23,38,41,78,79.



What do you mean any that were location dependent? 



gsgary said:


> 61 because redheads are hot in bed



You realize she's... like... 12, right? :greenpbl:

(Okay, maybe not twelve, but... gross dude. :lmao:  )



Derrel said:


> 13,17,69,75,81 are my picks.





snowbear said:


> For me, a range of "looks:"
> 
> 17, 25 or 26, 61 or 66, 80 and 81.





manaheim said:


> 60 and 80 are my favorites for impact on a business card.



Thanks!

***AGAIN... for anyone who might not have quite caught it the first time around... the reason I'm asking for your top *five* is because I'm going to have *TWENTY* images in the end. I will be submitting 20 images to be printed... Moo is all about "showcasing your portfolio" and variety and junk. 

Also, like I said, there's not going to be any print over the images... the cards are double sided, so you don't have to worry about that either. :sillysmi:***


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, I missed the five thing. I suck.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 25, 2014)

4
18
27
52
80

Are my picks without looking at the other replies, now I will do that


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> 4
> 18
> 27
> 52
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jan 25, 2014)

e.rose said:


> What do you mean any that were location dependent?



Meaning, that sometimes the same location would not be available or too distant, or otherwise inconvenient.  You know, what if someone wants a picture "just like that", only you can't go there?


----------



## kathyt (Jan 25, 2014)

32, 51, 69, and 80.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

Designer said:


> Meaning, that sometimes the same location would not be available or too distant, or otherwise inconvenient.  You know, what if someone wants a picture "just like that", only you can't go there?



That's all those places 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

kathyt said:


> 32, 51, 69, and 80.



Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## BillM (Jan 25, 2014)

4, 17, 61, 66 and 80

Some beautiful work here it was hard to stop with 5. But these standout for me.


And i believe the pretty girl with the red hair is wearing a wedding ring so I'm thinking she's over 12


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

BillM said:


> 4, 17, 61, 66 and 80
> 
> Some beautiful work here it was hard to stop with 5. But these standout for me.
> 
> ...



 Thank you!

And also.. no, that's not a wedding ring. As far as I know, at the time she didn't even have a boyfriend.

She's over 12 yes... but... very, very, young.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 25, 2014)

hyjack, but what do you put on your card? your name is first name last name, and your email is probably firstname @ firstname lastname and then your website is frist name lastname .com, doesn't it seem like name overkill? Do you do it all anyway?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, the rebel in me could not do just five.   So 15, 21, 32, 36, 54, 61, 80, 81.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 25, 2014)

Bossy said:


> hyjack, but what do you put on your card? your name is first name last name, and your email is probably firstname @ firstname lastname and then your website is frist name lastname .com, doesn't it seem like name overkill? Do you do it all anyway?



Yes... because leaving things up for people to assume is a bad idea.

For example, even though it's WRITTEN on my card... on my Facebook page... I've had people go to:

emilymcgoniglephotography dot com

That's not my URL.

My URL is emilymcgonigle dot com

You'd THINK... they'd be HAPPY to type LESS letters to get to my site, but for some reason people will link to the first one.

LUCKY FOR ME... I was smart and ASSUMED that people would do that... so I own emilymcgoniglephotography dot com and it just forwards to the RIGHT one... but people are weird.

Here's what my old cards looked like (and there are many more images than these, but this is what I had left over, ha):











I also go a step further and throw Facebook on there, because it's important to me to try and get people who are interested in my services to follow me on there.

I haven't decided if I want to keep the QR code though. QR codes never really caught on, and I don't know that I care if people are following me on Twitter... and most people aren't on Google+ anyway. I just post there because... SEO. And stuff. Ha.

I'm leaning towards getting rid of it.



JacaRanda said:


> Sorry, the rebel in me could not do just five.   So 15, 21, 32, 36, 54, 61, 80, 81.



THANKS!


----------



## Bossy (Jan 26, 2014)

Ooh thanks E!! 
I'd ditch the QR, I asked my younger hipster friend if they were still a go and he said no way lol.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 26, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Ooh thanks E!!
> I'd ditch the QR, I asked my younger hipster friend if they were still a go and he said no way lol.



Yeah, I've known that for a while. 

The only reason I had it there was to link to twitter and G+, but like I said before, I think I don't care about people finding those as much, haha.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 26, 2014)

The only one I would put on a business card is #4. That's not to imply anything negative about any of the others, though...


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got my QR code on the back of my card. That way someone could still use it, but it's unobtrusive...


----------



## e.rose (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> The only one I would put on a business card is #4. That's not to imply anything negative about any of the others, though...



Thanks!

I'm curious though, why is that?



Steve5D said:


> I've got my QR code on the back of my card. That way someone could still use it, but it's unobtrusive...



Yeah, I couldn't make it any smaller than that. When I did, it wouldn't read. Haha.

I think I'm just gonna pull it off altogether.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 26, 2014)

11, 32, 44, 52, 80


----------



## e.rose (Jan 26, 2014)

CCericola said:


> 11, 32, 44, 52, 80



Thanks!


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 26, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I'm curious though, why is that?



There's just a quality with that image that grabs me more than the others. I can't explain what it is, though. I just know I like what I see in that picture...


----------



## BillM (Jan 26, 2014)

And thanks for letting us know about the sale, I was down to my last 3 or 4 cards


----------



## manicmike (Jan 26, 2014)

4, 10, 80, 81, 7


----------



## e.rose (Jan 26, 2014)

BillM said:


> And thanks for letting us know about the sale, I was down to my last 3 or 4 cards



You're welcome! :sillysmi:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Jan 26, 2014)

manicmike said:


> 4, 10, 80, 81, 7



Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------

